# HP 1020 LaserJet Problem



## nosnhoj (Jul 10, 2007)

I can only print one job and then have to restart the computer before it will print again. The jobs are in the print que, they just won't print. When I restart the computer a message asks if I want to print a job and it will print when I click yes. That's it. Restart again to print again. Any idea on how to fix this problem?


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

The first thing to try is to uninstall/reinstall the printer software - maybe download the drivers from the net to reinstall. You may also want to try a System Restore and rollback to when it was working OK.


----------



## nosnhoj (Jul 10, 2007)

spdabbs said:


> The first thing to try is to uninstall/reinstall the printer software - maybe download the drivers from the net to reinstall. You may also want to try a System Restore and rollback to when it was working OK.


I already removed and reinstalled the software. Same results. This is a new printer so it never has worked properly.


----------



## spdabbs (Feb 23, 2007)

With it being new, it could be worth dropping the HP techies an email - while it may baffle us it could be a known issue with a quick fix to them!


----------



## nosnhoj (Jul 10, 2007)

I emailed HP Tech and they replied with instructions how to refresh the USB Root Hub through the Device Manager. Also they said try turning off the Print Spooler. The directions they gave for this must not have been for Windows 98 because the buttons they said to click didn't show up. I even downloaded an up to date driver. I thought it was working after I had printed 3 jobs in a row ok. I emailed HP Tech that I thought it was working now and they emailed back and suggested I remove the old driver which I did. That goofed up the fix. The next job I started to print my scanner was set up as the default printer? I have tried to redo the fix and so far it is working but I am not confident it will keep it up.


----------



## ted jameson (Aug 23, 2007)

For the last several months, I have the same exact problem. Here's what I've done. I called HP tech support as the install disk that came with the printer would NOT work. Popped up on screen as "YOU GOT THE WRONG SOFTWARE!".

Was told: "We don't support Win98"  disk is for XP and above. I remarked, "Hey, Win98 compatible is printed on the HP printer box .

Starting off badly, here.

Was then told, "Go the HP website, download file/drivers, do manual install.

I did.

Printer now working.

Or so I thought. Printer will print 1, 2, maybe 3 pages or individual print commands, the FAIL to flush printer buffer and lockup. I tried pulling the USB plug - doesn't work. Opening printer door. Doesn't work. Rebooting printer - sometimes this WILL work. Sometimes I have to reboot twice. Sometimes the printer will go a day or some before locking up. I reinstalled USB drivers. No change. I replaced the printer drivers several times. Nothing changed.

My conclusions. HP is selling incompatible printers/drivers for Win98. Their tech department is pleading NO support as I should be using XP.

Note to HP: I will NOT be buying anymore of your products. Your are thieves and liars and in my book, criminals. HP is committing fraud as far as I'm concerned. This printer appears to be incompatible with Win98 on USB http://images.techguy.org/smilies/thumbsdown.gif
:down:http://images.techguy.org/smilies/thumbsdown.gif
:down:

Ted


----------



## FixLight (Sep 4, 2007)

.... This problem is not exclusive to VISTA. I'm experiencing it LIVE on XP at this moment. What hurts more, is that the dealer is not welcoming any complaints.


----------



## ted jameson (Aug 23, 2007)

HP has posted a "new" software driver package for the 1020 series. I downloaded and installed it for my "Officially NOT SUPPORTED by HP 1020 printer". 

Worked great, until the printer hung up again. Same problem. Appears to be related to USB. I do have a "sometimes fix".

When the printer fails to clear the last page printed, the printer icon in the tray will just sit there. Any subsequent printer command will just be queued, but not printed. Here's the fix: 

Remove the USB cable and very quickly reinsert it. I pull the cable end going into my computers front USB port.

If your too slow, the computer will need a reboot to clear. Most of the time the printer will give a printer error message which will then immediately clear all print jobs. Today, the printer has yet to hang. Yesterday, I unplugged it about 10 times. At some point the computer will need a reboot. &#61516;

Since H-P nor Microsoft support USB on Win98, I don't expect to see the problem fixed. Last H-P product I will ever buy.

Ted


----------



## petko2803 (Sep 7, 2007)

I have experienced problems with HP 1020 on USB 2.0 port on Gigabyte P35-DS4 motherboard with XP sp2 also.
Up until recently, before I bought a new computer, the printer worked fine on an older m/b with only USB 1.1 ports. When I switched to the new computer the problems started. It would not print duplex (the dialog box would disappear and the printer would hung), it would become unavailable all of a sudden (XP reports it as off line printer) etc.
I tried all remedies (reinstalling the drivers from the CD and from HP web site) but it didn't help. Occasionally, XP would recognize the printer as new one and would ignore previous instances (I always name my printers with names different from what Windows suggests), marking them as off line printers. XP (or some of the drivers) installed another USB virtual printer port that I can not longer delete.

Then I remembered that my old m/b had only USB 1.1 ports and I connected a legacy USB hub (computer powered) that makes XP to see the peripherals (including the printer) as USB 1.1 devices. Since then (I haven't printed much pages, though) the duplex printing works and the printer hasn't frozen.

Could be that the 1020 drivers are not optimized for USB 2.0 ports? Or could be M$ problem after all?


----------



## FixLight (Sep 4, 2007)

I have observed that this phenomenon is heightened while printing from MS EXCEL (I use 2003). EXCEL seems to overflood the printer port towards the end of its prints resulting in several 'Line Feed' messages and 'Out-of-Paper' responses. Recently, the sequence terminates with a paper jam. This is scary! This doesn't happen when I switch to a PDF converter (printer) or or a Deskjet.

HP1020 behaves OK when I send the converted (PDF) document for a physical copy. Its the same print but from different software. *Is it really a HP1020 fault or something to do with the way different software use the print spooler?*


----------

